# Top 50 Happiest States in the U.S.



## MA-Caver (May 9, 2009)

Physical health is important to all MA-ists sure, but mental and emotional health is just as important... where you live has an effect/affect upon those two. 
Check out Forbes' list of the top 50 happiest states to live in overall. You'll be surprised/not surprised at #1. 
Click on the "in pictures link" to get the best overview. 




> *America's Best States To Live*
> 
> Rebecca Ruiz, 03.11.09, 01:00 PM EDT
> http://www.forbes.com/2009/03/11/united-states-healthy-lifestyle-health-healthy-living.html
> ...


This is 10 of the happiest nations on earth. 



> *World's Happiest Places*
> 
> 
> *A new report reveals where people feel most positive about their lives*
> ...


----------



## Flea (May 9, 2009)

:uhyeah:

My state ranks in the bottom five.  As usual.

I did find it interesting how the photos depicting each state got progressively "happier" as they neared the top.  Is that fair?  WV has beautiful scenery.  So does Kentucky.  Why not use a picture of Barbaro?


----------



## arnisador (May 9, 2009)

We have a Danish student living with us this year. Maybe I'll follow her home!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 10, 2009)

*Unbelievable!*

Everyone knows that *Michigan* is the number one place to live.  Simply the absolute finest place not only in the United States but the world! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I call sampling error here!


----------



## shesulsa (May 10, 2009)

Flea said:


> :uhyeah:
> 
> My state ranks in the bottom five.  As usual.
> 
> I did find it interesting how the photos depicting each state got progressively "happier" as they neared the top.  Is that fair?  WV has beautiful scenery.  So does Kentucky.  Why not use a picture of Barbaro?



I also noticed that the happiness factor appeared to be linked to outdoors scenery and opportunity.  Not everyone is happy in those surroundings, though I imagine lots of wilderness makes for a healthier air environment, Death Valley Desert notwithstanding.

I also noticed some of the top-ranking states had deplorable scores in a couple of important day-to-day living categories and vice-versa.   Hawaii ranking #2, for instance ... it's a wonderful place but look at the score for work quality: 50 of 50.  So ... if you can live happily with a *really* crappy job, Hawaii is da place for yew.

Home is not only where but what you make it, I think.  Number Seven here, baby.


----------

